# My 380lb GF- Fat and proud



## ba216 (Oct 14, 2008)

hey, i just thought i'd add to the thread i posted the other day.
I'm so proud to be with my 380lb GF, i think she is amazing. There was an incident the other day, involving my GF and 3 other girls in a shopping centre. The 3 girls were all thin, i guessed they weighed around 120-125lbs. They were in a queue for the toilet, standing behind my GF. My GF heard them making fun of her size. One of them remarked to my GF,
"Move over beach whale fatty", looking at my GF in disgust as if she wasn't a normal human being. 
My GF hit back saying,
"Why don't you get some meat on them bones? Girls are supposed to have real curves, I could break you in half".
When my GF told me what happened, i grabbed hold of her tight and kissed her passionately


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 14, 2008)

ba216 said:


> hey, i just thought i'd add to the thread i posted the other day.
> I'm so proud to be with my 380lb GF, i think she is amazing. There was an incident the other day, involving my GF and 3 other girls in a shopping centre. The 3 girls were all thin, i guessed they weighed around 120-125lbs. They were in a queue for the toilet, standing behind my GF. My GF heard them making fun of her size. One of them remarked to my GF,
> "Move over beach whale fatty", looking at my GF in disgust as if she wasn't a normal human being.
> My GF hit back saying,
> ...



How many girlfriends do you have ba216?


----------



## ba216 (Oct 14, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> How many girlfriends do you have ba216?



I have only one girlfriend- my 380lb girlfriend


----------



## mango (Oct 14, 2008)

ba216 said:


> hey, i just thought i'd add to the thread i posted the other day.
> I'm so proud to be with my 380lb GF, i think she is amazing. There was an incident the other day, involving my GF and 3 other girls in a shopping centre. The 3 girls were all thin, i guessed they weighed around 120-125lbs. They were in a queue for the toilet, standing behind my GF. My GF heard them making fun of her size. One of them remarked to my GF,
> "Move over beach whale fatty", looking at my GF in disgust as if she wasn't a normal human being.
> My GF hit back saying,
> ...



*How many forum threads on this girlfriend do you have ba216? *


----------



## nabz28ss (Oct 15, 2008)

Thumbs up to your GF for that.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2008)

For a second I thought his g/f was Fat&Proud from dimensions....

*whew* bullet dodged there


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> For a second I thought his g/f was Fat&Proud from dimensions....
> 
> *whew* bullet dodged there



shit, *I* thought it was me


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 28, 2008)

They should use the word "queue" instead of "line" in this country too; I really hope that catches on. Your friend would say to you, "So I was waiting in a queue at the adult bookstore yesterday...", and you'd think "Damn, he's classy."


----------



## Shosh (Oct 28, 2008)

Ekim said:


> They should use the word "queue" instead of "line" in this country too; I really hope that catches on. Your friend would say to you, "So I was waiting in a queue at the adult bookstore yesterday...", and you'd think "Damn, he's classy."



We say queue in Australia.


----------



## Observer (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you say "lorry," "lift," and "bonnet" for "truck," "elevator," and "car hood" as well?

There are about a hundred words where British and American versions of English diverge from the original - and the Aussies have some words of their own. Its a wonder that non-native English speakers ever manage to master the language!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 28, 2008)

Observer said:


> Do you say "lorry," "lift," and "bonnet" for "truck," "elevator," and "car hood" as well?
> 
> There are about a hundred words where British and American versions of English diverge from the original - and the Aussies have some words of their own. Its a wonder that non-native English speakers ever manage to master the language!



Australian English

Truck not lorry

Scones not biscuits



Bonnet for front of car

Boot for trunk of car

Lift for elevator

Tea is tea or dinner

And a million more


----------



## Mikey (Oct 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Australian English
> 
> Truck not lorry
> 
> ...



So is this where we get the term "booty" for "junk in the trunk?


----------



## Shosh (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikey said:


> So is this where we get the term "booty" for "junk in the trunk?



I am not sure. 

What Australians call the boot of a car, is what Americans call a trunk anyway.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 20, 2008)

Thats Terrific BA that your girlfriend is 380lbs and she should be proud don't be ashamed of what you look like


----------



## Mini (Nov 20, 2008)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Thats Terrific BA that your girlfriend is 380lbs and she should be proud don't be ashamed of what you look like



Dude got banned for pulling this out of his ass.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 20, 2008)

e
d
u
c
a
t
e


----------



## furious styles (Nov 20, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> e
> d
> u
> c
> ...



r
e
g
u
l
a
t
e.


----------



## Preston (Nov 20, 2008)

Sometimes, this place makes me feel better about myself. 

This is one of those times.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 21, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> r
> e
> g
> u
> ...



i
n
c
i
n
e
r
a
t
e


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 21, 2008)

I love it when topics started by people who were banned about girlfriends that don't exist get resurrected as random picture threads.


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

I miss ba216 .


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 21, 2008)

I miss the Nazi guy.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 21, 2008)

i miss bunz88.


----------



## B68 (Nov 21, 2008)

It's good that we still have b68.



Also with a non excisting GF. B68 looks around him... no, she really doesn't excist


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 21, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i miss bunz88.



oh man me too! and wasn't the nazi guy named loner88?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 21, 2008)

Boy...I bet his 380 pound girlfriend would have camped out in that free cheese line.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 22, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I miss the Nazi guy.



Me too, Me too........


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 22, 2008)

george83 said:


> I miss ba216 .



Yup we need a new one


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 22, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Me too, Me too........



HEI....DEN....REICH!!!


----------



## troubadours (Nov 24, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i miss bunz88.



Never Forget.~~~~~
(an ode to bunz88)

bbws erotically sitting at table playing cards,
hour long dvd,
top 10 lists of pear bbws
big white asses~~~~~
hour long dvd~~~~~
the end

pls post favorite memories of bunz88


----------



## QueenB (Nov 24, 2008)

troubadours said:


> Never Forget.~~~~~
> (an ode to bunz88)
> 
> bbws erotically sitting at table playing cards,
> ...



fave poast by bunz88:

"Spilled Tits 


this is when a women with huge tits, lays back in bed, and her tits come up past her shoulders spilling back past her ears what seems to be almost spilling up and off the bed, i called this spilled tits,and if she was lactating, i guess i would call this spilled milk."


----------



## troubadours (Nov 24, 2008)

QueenB said:


> fave poast by bunz88:
> 
> "Spilled Tits
> 
> ...


omg yes. i would DEFINITELY by an HOUR LONG DVSD OF "spilled TITS aka "MILK""~~~~~ and masterateand then start 12topics on which bbw is best.

~~~~~~~~~BRIE BROWN


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 24, 2008)

My hat is off to bunz88 and Vieavea La VLALARURUIARUARIARIAE


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 27, 2008)

bunz88 sighting, today...


----------

